# -



## jw (Nov 8, 2012)

-


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know about this, brother.

Larger Catechism 139:


> What are the sins forbidden in the seventh commandment?
> 
> A. The sins forbidden in the seventh commandment, besides the neglect of the duties required, are, adultery, fornication, rape, incest, sodomy, and all unnatural lusts; all unclean imaginations, thoughts, purposes, and affections; all corrupt or filthy communications, or listening thereunto; wanton looks, impudent or light behaviour, immodest apparel; prohibiting of lawful, and dispensing with unlawful marriages; *allowing, tolerating, keeping of stews, and resorting to them*; entangling vows of single life, undue delay of marriage, having more wives or husbands than one at the same time; unjust divorce, or desertion; idleness, gluttony, drunkenness, unchaste company; lascivious songs, books, pictures, dancings, stage plays; and all other provocations to, or acts of uncleanness, either in ourselves or others.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 8, 2012)

Ooh that sounds good. Wonder if the men will go find some deer this year.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2012)

Joshua said:


> The meat was frozen, so I thawed it in hot water, bringing both the beef and the dear to be lightly browned.



And, what does your _dear_ think of being lightly browned?  Personally, I would throw some venison in the stew and leave your loved ones out of it!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Originally Posted by DeniseM And, what does your dear think of being lightly browned? And we see that even the worst of men fail . . . wait. What?



I think you meant deer, not dear.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 8, 2012)

TylerRay said:


> I don't know about this, brother.
> 
> Larger Catechism 139:
> 
> ...





Joshua said:


> No brothels were involved in the making of this stew.




This is good to know


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 9, 2012)

Dude! That looked amazing! I should hire you as a personal chef!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2012)

Joshua said:


> 1.5lbs Deer Steak (you can substitute beef or pork stew meat if you do not have this



What about caribou?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2012)

Joshua said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Are you sure? I mean, deer tastes different than beef or pork, or elk, or caribou! I want to make sure I do it right so I don't mess up the stew!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2012)

Joshua said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Whew! Ok, I can stop worrying then.


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds good, only problem is winter does not exist here.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you have to use Rotel? I heard only Hunts don't use chemicals to peel the tomatoes.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Joshua, what on earth are you thinking of, promoting winter stew when summer and the hot weather as practically upon us


----------



## Somerset (Nov 10, 2012)

Quatchu said:


> Sounds good, only problem is winter does not exist here.



You could sit in the fridge and eat it.


----------

